# What cause hair to dread by itself?



## summerof1990 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it due to not detangling hair? If so is it better to detangle while hair is dry or wet. I'm hearing both. Some say wet because that's when it has slip and some says no wet because that makes breakage. For me it's easier while wet but I do get more breakage from it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't answer what causes the hair 2 dread. I would think it would be product buildup or its dirty but I dk. As far as detangling I would also think if you are detangling hair while wet as long as you have conditioner in it then it shouldn't cause breakage. I would never detangle dry bc you would totally rip your hair out but again these are my opinions! HTH 

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## prettypithy (Jan 24, 2012)

I get dread type mattes if I sleep on wet, loose (as in not twisted/braided) hair for one night. I bet I could give myself a head full of free form dreads by simply doing that every day for a month.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2012)

For my hair what seems to cause my hair to dred/matt is allowing shed hairs to remain in the hair too long. This varies from person to person. In my hair's curly state, the shed hairs begin to wrap around the rest of the hair. And since I shed heavily and regularly within a weeks period these hairs have started to take over. 

I don't detangle really which means I don't use a comb and I also rarely rake my fingers through my hair. I take sections of my hair and slide it through my hands or fingers and the shed hairs come out. I do this on either wet or dry hair. On dry hair I am usually retwisting my hair so I remove them then. But I will also do it on wet hair while I am in the shower. 

Conditioners don't give my hair slip doesn't matter what kind it is.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 24, 2012)

I saturate my hair with creamy DC then detangle no water just conditioner.  once it's detangles I section my hair into 9 braids three on each side 3 down the middle then I rinse it out while it's in the braids.  I let it either airdry or I sit under the dry to let it dry while still in the braids and once it's dry it is stretched and tangle free.


----------



## CountryBumpkin (Jan 24, 2012)

I have dreads.  All hair will dread eventually if you never run a comb through it, even naturally straight hair.  Dreads are nothing but tangled mats of hair.

Movement causes dreads.  when the hair moves around, it tangles.  When you wet it, it stretches it out, but then, especially curly kinky hair, it will then start to shrink up as it dries, if you leave it to do what it does.  the shrinking up causes tangles and mats, the beginnings of dreads.  constant wetting and drying wetting and drying and never combing makes for dreads.  That's why it's good to wash your hair/wet your hair regularly when you're growing dreads, because it makes it dread up faster.

 depending on your hair texture, you can get dreads faster with less effort than other hair textures. so some people will wash their hair and get "dreading" faster than some other people.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2012)

I use to have 'dreds' when I didn't detangle properly. When I didn't comb my NG out properly at the Roots.

I managed to correct that by combing/detangling properly with plenty of Conditioner.


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 25, 2012)

summerof1990 Hey, I wanted to suggest using Aloe juice to help your hair. My hair liked to dred for some reason and I am stretching while finding a stylist so it exacerbates the problem. Let me tell you I do not have tangles/matts/dreds from using the recipe in this thread: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 25, 2012)

New Growth 

I saw the OP and couldnt resist


----------



## summerof1990 (Jan 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I use to have 'dreds' when I didn't detangle properly. When I didn't comb my NG out properly at the Roots.
> 
> I managed to correct that by combing/detangling properly with plenty of Conditioner.



LESSON LEARNED!


----------



## summerof1990 (Jan 26, 2012)

I WAS TRYING TO RETAIN AND GET AHEAD BY NOT DETANGLING BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WOULD CAUSE TOO MUCH UNNECESSARY BREAKAGE.. 
LOL LESSON Definitely learned


----------



## GIJane (Jan 26, 2012)

For me its shed hair not being thoroughly removed.  Its wraps around the other hairs and causes a knot.  Then it will eventually caused dreads. If I leave my hair braided up for more than 3 weeks it will start to dread.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 26, 2012)

I never thought about the hair actually tangling around itself! Duh...lol makes sense completely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

@summerof1990

Good Thread.  I wish you had started it last year.......

Yeah, I struggled with this and I was losing a bunch of Hair, because I wasn't _properly_ removing "Shed" hair during detangling and the NG was wrapping around the Relaxed hair and Loc'ing at the Roots. 

It was Loc'ed Matted and Knotted and a Hotmess.

Other than changing my Detangling Technique, and detangling on WET Hair with Plenty of Conditioner, I bought a Double Row Denman D-24 Detangling Comb for about $6.99.

It has 2 rows of teeth and it completely removes "Sheds" and detangles like a Dream.

One of the Purchases I made in 2011.


----------



## summerof1990 (Feb 3, 2012)

i thought it was the aloe vera juice glad i can put that back in my regimen


----------



## yorkpatties (Feb 3, 2012)

My relaxed hair would dread when it wasn't getting enough protein. It would stick together in clumps after I washed it. It was one of the most frustrating parts of having a relaxer for me. 

As a new natural, my hair dreads when I don't remove shed hair, I see this is very common. For a few days I was cowashing and not even combing my hair, manipulating my hair with my fingers, air drying, and wearing a wig. After a few days I felt sections of my hair beginning to get friendly with each other. Now I make sure to detangle with lots of conditioner during every cowash.


----------

